# Hymer S544 where is car battery located?



## Welwyngirl (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm a newbie and bought the van a couple of months ago. Tried to start her up but dead as a doornail! Problem is I can't locate the battery! I've looked under both seats but no luck. Can anyone help please? I've tried to contact previous owner but think he's away in his new van!
Thanks!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Under the bonnet.

tony


----------



## Welwyngirl (Jun 23, 2011)

GEMMY said:


> Under the bonnet.
> 
> tony


Thanks for the swift response. Did look there but can't locate it! It's a Merc BTW!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Starter batteries are always in the engine compartment.  

tony


----------



## Welwyngirl (Jun 23, 2011)

GEMMY said:


> Starter batteries are always in the engine compartment.
> 
> tony


Thanks again. Husband just got to look again. He's really good with cars, usually, so it seems odd he can't even find the bloomin' battery!


----------



## yzbob (Jun 7, 2011)

Try lifiting the floor between the drivers seat and the driver door, thats where mine is located.

Do you mean you have an S555? Because if its a merc then it cant be a 544. 544 is the fiat model. But the S555 and the B544 have the same interior layout.

I also just bought the merc S555 last week and am having some problems with the leisure battery wiring seems someone in the past has botched it up so im trying to restore it back to what it should be like. Proving to b a challenge so far. 

Do you Have an electronic copy of the manual?

Let me know if u find the battery there.

Thanks

Bob


----------



## Welwyngirl (Jun 23, 2011)

Got it all wrong! Sorry! It's an S560 (old one!!). We'll have to keep trying tomorrow when it's daylight.

Thanks for all your help.


----------

